# Meatless Meat Industry.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee. This will be a series of articles informing on the meatless meat industry and how it is being marketed. It is here to stay so it is much better to try in inform yourself on it than not to do so.

Regards, Mike



https://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2021/08/university-illinois-researchers-release-report-consumer-preferences-and-meatless-meat-industry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, if I wanted to ingest a mystery substance that looks and tastes kinda/sorta like meat, I'd just fry up some Spam. LOL


----------



## Spazzoni (May 6, 2021)

One of the better writeup's I've read on the subject. 

I'm a meat and potato guy. I raise and sell meat also. The Meatless meat is unfortunately going to be the future if "Certain people" have their way. Just another metric in a large picture.

R-CALF USA is a good organization to look into if you enjoy meat and dislike the practices of having the big 4 processors in control of your food supply.


----------

